# Sticky  NXT Europe Discussion Thread



## La Parka

European title coming back


----------



## Szantovich

I still don't understand why the closed NXT UK, to reopen a new one 2 month later


----------



## AustinRockHulk

La Parka said:


> European title coming back


Yep. Now make the United Kingdom Championship the mid-card Championship for the Euro division.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Yeah I would think the European Championship and the lineage are resurrected. Might as well since it already has history.


----------



## toontownman

I loved NXT UK for a multitude of reasons, not least growing up dreaming of such a thing in the UK. My main gripe with it was the lack of legitimate prospects in terms of size and main roster appeal. The show worked fine in itself for an alternative wrestling brand but that was never really the point and the end goal was getting wrestlers to the main roster. Good on the womens side but they didn't create anyone I would see as a Universal/World Champion other than Walter, who was always destined for that before signing had he wanted.

I hope a good handful or two of the released returning in a training capacity or filling the European roster but

I am hoping to see the following from NXT Europe:


Bigger more marketable stars with upwards trajectories
Touring all over Europe
PPV/Special Events for the Brand
Tapings that just aren't all in one place like BT Studios (I'm not opposed to a "home base" though, especially if they found somewhere very unique looking in Europe)
European title back but the Heritage Cup (maybe turned into a belt), UK Titles, salvaged somehow.. I love the idea of the European title being back in play and it occasionally appearing on the main roster or main roster stars occasionally fighting for/holding it.
Better and more backstage interviewers/ring announcers. I like Andy Shepherd but wonder whether they will hire a more mainland European commentator. Shepherd is pretty versatile and could shift backstage or they could even go a 3 person announcing booth.


----------



## wwetna1

I think they would be better off relaunching WCW in Europe and ECW in Japan after the failed NXTs there. And make no excuse about it NXT UK was a failure. WCW European Nitro and ECW TV from Japan are two concepts I like. Relaunch the companies and build their libraries more in countries outside the US.


----------



## toontownman

I get the sentiment. New names entirely makes some sense and would stop the inferior NXT brand assumptions. Zero point putting WCW or ECW in markets with absolutely no relevance at all through imo. Would just piss fans off.


----------



## wwetna1

Truth
Shelton
Cedric
Ali
Roode
Reggie
T-Bar
Omos
Tozawa
Gulak
Veer
Jinder
Shanky
Dana
Tamina
Natalya

I would basically send the Main Event crew over there and use them so fans would have faces they know if you’re watching. The lot of uk guys that got cut weren’t extremely talented and transferable so user vets with credibility to launch the brand.

Kidd, The Bellas, Woods, Funkadactyls, Natalya we’re all used in the original nxt so use the same premise.

Use those guys as talent early on for tapings and road shows and transition them as time moves on to being producers, commentators, authority figures, and coaches in the performance center they still have in the uk. It also would greatly speed up the process of teaching talent about placement, hard camera angles, style and everything if they got a group who was established at doing it to teach them the way.

Essentially create a more successful Impact or NWA in stupid


----------



## toontownman

Dani Luna Says Her WWE NXT UK Release Was Done On "Very Nice Terms"


Dani Luna Says Her WWE NXT UK Release Was Done On "Very Nice Terms" Wrestling News and Rumors




www.ewrestlingnews.com





Interesting quotes from Dani Luna about her release.

‘NXT Europe’ is planning to be such a bigger thing than the UK ever was, so to do that they have to take these big steps. And I understand that.”

Does make me wonder if the marketing, roster and brand as a whole will be bigger than 2.0. Think they will be wanting this to be 'THE' European wrestling brand that tours with potentially weekly shows across Europe. I hope so.

Aldis wants a WWE run. Speculated he would be a great centrepiece for NXT Europe. Can't see them wanting to relocated but he and Mickie James working with younger talent would be neat. Former NWA Worlds Heavyweight Champion Nick Aldis Wants To Get To WWE


----------



## Reil

HBK confirmed during a post Halloween Havoc media call that WWE plans to launch NXT Mexico and NXT Japan next year as well, and to expect an official announcement before the year is up.

WWE is going to get so fucking bodied in those markets. Especially Japan. I would honestly say NXT Japan will be dead within two or three years at the most, if it even gets off the ground to begin with. Because the WWE PCs are *vastly* inferior to the hundreds of wrestling dojos in Japan. Because if a Japanese person wants to learn how to wrestle, they can go to pretty much any wrestling dojo in Japan and pick up things there more quickly.

There's also the optics. Why would a Japanese person want to sign with WWE when all of the current WWE Japanese talents are portrayed as vastly inferior to the current big stars in WWE?


----------



## MrTony1920

Would NXT Europe be working with any other EU wrestling Indy feds?


----------

